# baltimore bottle show buys



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello all, thought I would share my recent purchases at the Baltimore Bottle Show.  It was my first time there and it was  a lot of fun to see all the different bottles.  I also was fortunate to pick up 15 F Sandkuhler bottles and to have gained some knowledge about a few other baltimore breweries.  Hope everyone enjoys the photos!

 -Lee


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are cool,...thanks for sharing... 

 P.S. 15 of them? Is that a family name by chance, or are those just your "thing"?


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

impressed F. Sankuhler stoneware


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

F. Sandkuhler glass


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

stenciled F. Sandkuhler stoneware


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2013)

Great additions


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 4, 2013)

killer!!! i will be on the hunt for a nice stone beer like those at the upcoming show here in minnesota!
 those are really cool! and i would like to know why sandkuhler?


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

Nope, I am not a Sandkuhler.  However, I happen to be acquaint with the Sandkuhler family very well.  Long story short, I am dating one of the Sandkuhler descendants. []  Despite that, the bottles are very unique in form and variety.  There is something about stoneware Baltimore Weiss Beer Bottles that fascinates me, I just cannot put my finger on it. []


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

some group photos


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

some group photos


----------



## Mister (Mar 4, 2013)

some group photos


----------



## botlguy (Mar 5, 2013)

I am impressed with the variety, I would have thought they would be much the same. Great way to impress the girlfriends family if not her. Pretty smart!  []


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice, I didn't know either there were so many varients pottery wise of the Sandkuhler bottles!  My mom's neighbor was related to them.  That's an instant collection.


----------



## medbotls (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice Sandkuhler collection.  Have you found the error version of the stenciled bottle?  It reads "Collingwood" Avenue instead of Collington


----------



## Mister (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, I found the Collingwood this past October while walking around an outside antique flea market in Philadelphia. []  When I came across the bottle I almost could not believe my eyes that it was a Collingwood.  The funny thing was that when I gave it to my girlfriend's father at Christmas, he read the stencil as Collington Avenue. [sm=lol.gif]  Here is the link to my original post with pictures of the bottle. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-557791/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#557791


----------



## redbeardrelics (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome bottles Lee !, if I do say so myself. All the best to you, Chris


----------



## Mister (Mar 7, 2013)

Chris, it is all thanks to you.  These bottles are awesome and I really appreciate you bring them to the show for me to purchase.  []


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2013)

Glad for you!!...Don't spoil the dad too much..if he becomes your in-law he may expect you to keep giving him presents  all the time!![]JAMIE


----------

